# F1 suspension



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

any ideas how to stop the suspension snapping when i put the wheels on as it did on my last one?(the rear bowed and snapped, not happy) . thanks


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

i did ask this before but i put it in the wrong place (newbie mistake). i only got into modeling over the past 6 months or so. i always wanted to but never got round to it(family and work) so any tips would be welcome.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hard to say...

It comes with breaking enough stuff by mistake and getting a feel for how much pressure/tension it can take. Sometimes it's necessary to enlarge holes or whatever the piece fits into or file down the piece itself to avoid damaging it. If the part is designed to turn, like a wheel, then a bit of petroleum jelly might make it snap in place easier without breaking.

Rest assured we've all broken parts. Lots of them.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the tip. so ive got to break more bits before i get any good at building them oh well live and learn.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One thing you could do to repair a broken F1 wishbone is to glue the broken ends together then cut a channel lengthwise into the bottom of the part deep enough to take a cut down sewing needle.It's much less noticeable if you cut on the bottom end. Your repair is less likely to be seen. Superglue the needle into the channel, then fill and sand 'til the channel's gone. It'll make your part stronger too. When you're assembling delicate parts with a tight fit it helps if you can handle the part as close to the joint as possible. There's less chance of flexing and breaking the part.
As Steve says, we all break parts now and then- it's all part of the learning process and is a great way to learn patience and repair techniques.
Best of luck with your building marley79, and you couldn't have picked a more satisfying hobby:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make sure to test-fit the wheels first and enlarge the holes if necessary.Never force the wheels on and the brekage will not happen.


----------

